# Scared! Lost Recently Due To Hyperemesis



## mysticlotus (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I need a little support and advice.

I lost a pregnancy a few months back to Hyperemesis (if you are familiar with it) It is a SEVERE form of "all-day sickness" that dehydrates and practically kills you. I was so sick, so weak, losing weight, losing fluid, and hospitalized THREE times all before I lost at 9 weeks.

I feel horrible for DH because I have 3 older kids 18, 15, and 9...while that would have been his first. And to see the look of helplessness in his eyes when there was absolutely nothing he could do to make me feel better was heart wrenching.

We still think about our baby, we sometimes cry as we look at the ultrasound photo and remember the sound of the heartbeat with a count of 174 (we figured it to be a girl). But we have become more informed about HG and have decided to try again. While I am this person who believes in the power of the mind, and of prayer and all that, I suffer with HG EVERYTIME I get pregnant. It's worse in some cases, and sometimes not. This was not the forst pregnancy I lost to HG, but the first with my husband. I wanted to be stronger for him, I told myself from the time I got the BFP, that I would bear it no matter what, but the HG beat me, and I'm scared it will happen again.

Every medicine known to help the condition was prescribed to me, but none helped, not even Zofran which is suppose to be top of the line. I had to have IV at home and a visiting nurse EVERYDAY to administer the nutrients and meds via IV, just for me to survive. The said the baby was literally killing me. With my last DS, I went through bad, but not as bad, I had the IV and whole 9 yards, but my OB was from Nigeria and he did things that doctors over here would not do, to make me able to tolerate the pregnancy. And I suffered so badly that I begged him to break my water so I could deliver at 34 weeks, and he did, and my DS is just fine born at 5lbs 9 ounces, and at his age now is in the 90th percentile as far as weight and height, meaning he is bigger than 90 percent of kids his age. Where is Doctor Bakare??!!! He is long gone.

My family comes from Haiti and Jamaica and in our culture pregnancy is like a celebration, it should not be a terrifying ordeal. And we do things differently, and use different techniques and medicines than western meds, but I am over here since childhood, and have conformed to American ways, simply because I have no choice.

Now, this may sound crazy...I have relatives in the Caribbean, that told me to smoke a joint, YES...smoke a joint. And while my face was screwed up with disgust, I asked an american 45 year old midwife, and you know what she told me? To Smoke it , if it gives me comfort. Better than miscarrying or aborting due to intoleration.

That the reason a lot of women who suffer from HG don't take it is because it is illegal and that it does have medicinal affects and that is why cancer patients in Cali and Aids patients use it. It curbs nasea and helps improve appetite. She said that women in other cultural society other than western world have taken it for thousands of years.

And to be honest, I'm willing to try anything! I did research on it and I mean LOTS and DH and I will have to talk about it in detail more once we get a BFP. I am all natural, a vegan, don't take meds, only herbs, and plan to have a doula and home birth. While I know that the use of ANY substance may be contraindicated in pregnancy, when you compare the extreme weight loss, malnutrition, and esophogal bleeding I experienced from vomiting so much, I truly wonder how much more damaging would it be, when without it, I'd lose my baby anyway.

I'm so scared and confused I don't do any drugs and never have, not even cigerettes or alchohol...I'd like to know if anyone have any thoughts or ideas. And please, I am 34 years old and I know right from wrong, I just want to know given the circumstance since I have shared a part of my story, what some of you feel. Perhaps what you would do in my shoes if you and DH wanted a baby badly as you all must, or we wouldn't have these boards in common. I just need help! Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticlotus* 
I asked an american 45 year old midwife, and you know what she told me? To Smoke it , if it gives me comfort. Better than miscarrying or aborting due to intoleration.

I'm sorry for all of your losses.







The above quote sums it up pretty well for me. If I was going downhill healthwise, I'd do it. Better than losing the baby because I couldn't keep anything nutrient-wise inside of me.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

In your shoes I would try it.

-Angela


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

It's a pretty well-known and somewhat accepted thing to do, the use of marijuana to alleviate HG. IMO it's definitely one of the obvious and inarguably beneficial medical uses of marijuana.

It's possible to take a very, very small amount - one or two puffs - to treat your symptoms, without 'getting high' or anything like that. There is little to no evidence out there to suggest that it will harm the baby. It will certainly do less harm to a growing fetus than the harm caused by HG. It can also be made into a tincture and eaten or drank (though with HG it's difficult to eat anything). There are also things called vaporizers which allow you to inhale the vapor of the marijuana (which contains the THC) but leaves all the smoke and tar and fine particles in the machine.

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama. I hope that next time around, if HG strikes again, you feel comfortable trying marijuana to relieve your nausea and lack of appetite. In my personal opinion, there would be nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

Now, this may sound crazy...I have relatives in the Caribbean, that told me to smoke a joint, YES...smoke a joint. And while my face was screwed up with disgust, I asked an american 45 year old midwife, and you know what she told me? To Smoke it , if it gives me comfort. Better than miscarrying or aborting due to intoleration.

That the reason a lot of women who suffer from HG don't take it is because it is illegal and that it does have medicinal affects and that is why cancer patients in Cali and Aids patients use it. It curbs nasea and helps improve appetite. She said that women in other cultural society other than western world have taken it for thousands of years.

And to be honest, I'm willing to try anything! I did research on it and I mean LOTS and DH and I will have to talk about it in detail more once we get a BFP. I am all natural, a vegan, don't take meds, only herbs, and plan to have a doula and home birth.

I believe a back issue of Mothering Magazine has an article by a mother who used MJ for this very same issue. You might want to check it out. I would also suggest to you that you try regular accupuncture (as in two or three times a week at first until it gets better --many insurance plans actually cover this for hyperremenesis g.) and daily Vitamin B shots. The vitamin B shots (not pills) were the ONLY thing that got my morning sickness under control this time round.

I know you are vegan and I don't want all vegans to jump on me, but there is a school of thought that pre-pregnancy nutrition affects the severity of pregnancy sickness (particularly a deficiency of B vitamins --which is easy to have happen when veg/vegan unless you are very vigilant-- and a much larger problem in women in general that most suspect and causes a lot of medical issues. There is actually a whole book on B12 deficiency you can find on Amazon). You may want to investigate that as you plan your next pregnancy as well.

If I couldn't carry a baby without MJ then I would, and I have never touched it or any other drug other than alcohol in my entire life.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Ive had hyperemesis with this pregnancy and my last one.

I did IV therpay at home with fluids and phenergan. Zofran and Reglan did nothing for me at all. Im still suffering from the effects at 17 weeks. My PICC line has been gone for 5 weeks now, and I miss it! It was a pain, but the headaches and nasua seem worse than the PICC line right now.

One place to look for help is www.helpher.org it is a board just for hyperemesis and the treatment of it. There are thousands of moms in it. Although I dont think many of them tried MJ, alot of them have tried other alternatives....accupuncture/pressure, natural meds, etc.

If you want to talk more feel free to PM me.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

, mama. Have you tried acupuncture? I have heard that it has been used with wonderful success for this condition. It has helped me immensely for other conditions (late ovulation, missed miscarriage). And, FWIW I would totally smoke one if I was you.

Wishing you a happy, healthy future pregnancy.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry for your losses. *hugs*


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am sorry for your losses.

I had HG with my third pregnancy and a good friend of mine sent me the article from mothering about smoking Marijuana. I never did but i know in the article they siad how it did work well, etc.

I would think that a pre-natal planning session regarding vitamin B would be a good idea. If you did supplements, that could help.

The only things that helped me with the HG were dried ginger made into tea and V-8 juice.

Hugs to you!


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

i earned a phd in the uk studying cannabinoids. contrary to popular mainstream belief, there is nothing i read that would suggest a joint would be detrimental to you or your unborn child in this situation


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss mama







If I were in your shoes, I'd try it, too. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## mysticlotus (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Ladies,
Thank you all for your support and help. To be honest, I was a bit apprehensive about posting because I have been to boards where they were just too judgemental and hypersensitive. When I came across this board, my spirit told me to give it a try, and I want to thank you all.

Yes, I am on prenatals, and a B6 supplement, and red raspberry. I've been doing all this pre-pregnancy, because once it gets going, there is NOTHING that works, I've had to quit jobs because of HG. Tried the ginger, but I'd have to find a way to chew it raw or something cause trying to swallow and ingest anything is just not happening. I also suffer from ptyalism which is what my granny calls "The Spits" where I spit ALL day long, I have to walk around with an empty can or soda bottle, it is SOOOO embarrasing, I mean to just be there talking, and all of a sudden get a mouth full of spit.









As for the lady who was saying about the pre-pregnancy diet, and being vegan, no ones going to jump on you, this last pregnancy I had an OB tell me the same thing. But I find alternative ways to get my protein, and because I am vegan, I know that I have to supplement with extra vitamins and stuff, especially during pregnancy. I'm just not willing to compromise and flesh into my body, especially if there are ways I can get what I need. But thank you, you made a very valid point.

So, I went to the HELP HER website, and it's very informative, thanks to the poster who sent me the link!! I let DH read your posts and he was smiling, and told me not to feel so bad. Cause while you are going through HG, you feel like the only one IN THE WORLD!! My grandfather asked me what on earth would ever make me want to get pregnant again after suffering so bad....it's a shame he doesn't know!!

I'm going to write out a pre-pregnancy plan, and part of that will include a support system, much like you ladies, and my DH is great, he'd die trying to get me the moon, and that's why I want GOd to bless him with a child, he deserves it. But all what you all have suggested will be in my plan, and yes, I will probably have some MJ on hand in case it gets bad, but only the highest grade, my DH says we can't get any old junk off the street, he'd rather deal with someone who grows it themselves and can offer a good grade. He says many of the street dealers put stuff on it to make it potent, like roach spray and emboming fluid (not spelled right), but that was my biggest fear, getting some craappy stuff. But if we need to go that route, he is willing to put out the money to get the best we possibly can. I also read about this stuff called Marinol which is like a pill form of it, not sure what doc would prescribe it to a preggers lady though!! But I love the idea about breathing in the vapors!! That sounds good, or even like mt granny use to do in Jamaica, boil it as a tea, although I'd have to make ice cubes out of that and suck on those. I was able to tolerate frozen gatorade, crunched up, so my mom thoght I might be able to do the same with the weed tea. Anything is worth a try, to hold a precious one in my arms!

Again Ladies, thank you so much and I love you all and wish nothing but peace, hope, and prosperity. Thank you.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

i honestly cant say i have ANY clue what youre going through, but thought maybe you can use some


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.









My midwife had me taking a supplement for morning sickness that I didn't see mentioned on this thread anywhere. Since you've had such a rough time, I will post it the second my annoying brain kicks in and I can remember what it was!!!! It's floating around on the edge of my brain.........


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

During my third pg, after being hospitalized 3 times, I finally pulled out the IV's and bought a bag of weed. From then on I smoked until the illness subsided. I am a big advocate for medicinal marijuana especially when the compazine they gave me ended up giving me a HUGE allergic reaction. IMO it was the smartest thing I could have done as the rst of the pg ended with a 8lb 4 oz baby girl and I was FINALLY ablel to keep something down.((((((hugs)))))) and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama.









Just wanted to say that I would probably smoke a joint if I thought it was my only chance. Here's the article in mothering. I hope your next pregnancy goes well! Blessings!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible pregnancies, and your losses. I'm another 34yo vegan mama who experiences terrible morning sickness while pregnant. I am sure it has nothing to do with diet, as my omnivorous mother and sisters all suffered horribly too.
But since I was always able to keep water down without a problem I never had to resort to extreme measures luckily. But I always dread pregnancy, even though I love birth and babies.
In your situation I would definitely consider medicinal marijuana!!!







I hope your next pregnancy is a little more tolerable.







:

- Krista


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
My midwife had me taking a supplement for morning sickness that I didn't see mentioned on this thread anywhere. Since you've had such a rough time, I will post it the second my annoying brain kicks in and I can remember what it was!!!! It's floating around on the edge of my brain.........

milk thistle


----------



## faithfulmama (Jun 2, 2005)

there was a recent discussion on the pregnancy board about the relationship between hyperemesis and h. pylori bacteria infection in the stomach in some cases. antibiotics are effective in treating it in those cases apparently. it might be worth looking into.


----------

